# Is this a good deal on an S3?



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi guys, I have a 2015 GLI SEL and I'm looking to trade it in on a CPO S3. Is this a good deal? What are your thoughts? I've driven manual for about 5 years so that's the only thing I'm uneasy about. Any help would be appreciated! 

GLI MSRP: $30,100
GLI Paid: $28,250
Trade Value: Original: $17,000 > after negotiation $19,500

CPO 2015 S3 w/ 8k $40,985 (reduced from $42,985)

http://www.milwaukeeaudi.com/certified/Audi/2015-Audi-S3-5ff340750a0e0ae77546168a40aff9a8.htm

They claim this is the very best deal after playing hardball with them for a few days but I'm not 100% sure. 

Alternatively: New 2016 S3 optioned exactly like the CPO with a sticker of $49,995 I could get for $44k. With $4k down they said lease payments would be $499/mo. This doesn't seem like a good deal to me but I'm not very familiar with leasing.


----------



## ivannaspeedalot (Apr 1, 2014)

As far as the manual vs dsg, I've driven manual for 18 years just got the dsg gli last year Somedays I miss the extra pedal, my left foot goes tapping, but overall I drive it in manual mode and it's a blast, much more fun now... Good luck with your decision


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

ivannaspeedalot said:


> As far as the manual vs dsg, I've driven manual for 18 years just got the dsg gli last year Somedays I miss the extra pedal, my left foot goes tapping, but overall I drive it in manual mode and it's a blast, much more fun now... Good luck with your decision


Thanks for the response! With my GLI I like manual but every time I step on it I'm afraid the pressure plate is going to snap. My plan is to pick up a new or CPO S3 and keep it stock. An S3 has a lot of power from factory though.


----------



## ivannaspeedalot (Apr 1, 2014)

You can always upgrade with the money your saving tho


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Do these cars not move very fast on lots? It's been there since January 19th 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

You might want to try posting the same inquiry in the S3 forum, the question comes up every now and then. 

Most of them will tell you that if you lease, don't put money down, know the price of the car and the residual. They will also tell you that it's less money going over miles at the tail end than paying for more miles upfront and not using them. 
Also you are probably better off going new...(there is supposedly a discount if you join Audi Club of America).

Is your GLI paid off? I just wonder why a 2015 GLI with is only worth $19k in trade in...(serious depreciation there...).

Good luck!


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

gizmopop said:


> You might want to try posting the same inquiry in the S3 forum, the question comes up every now and then.
> 
> Most of them will tell you that if you lease, don't put money down, know the price of the car and the residual. They will also tell you that it's less money going over miles at the tail end than paying for more miles upfront and not using them.
> Also you are probably better off going new...(there is supposedly a discount if you join Audi Club of America).
> ...


Thanks! My VW is paid off. It's a POS so I'm not surprised by the heavy depreciation lol.


----------



## AdrS3 (Apr 12, 2016)

*buying S3*

For what it's worth I just bought a S3 on Sunday and took delivery Monday. I emailed the dealership, told them I had done my research and was working with another local dealer. I explained I found a similar car to theirs but it got sold right before my offer. I made them an offer of 12.5% below invoice and they accepted my offer.

Seems its not hard at all to get a serious discount on these cars...


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

malibuboats91 said:


> Thanks! My VW is paid off. It's a POS so I'm not surprised by the heavy depreciation lol.


Lol, that was a horrible investment! So you paid $8,750 for 8,200 miles of use. That is four times the rate of a lease! Over $1/mile. My GLI SEL lease costs $0.28/mile.


----------

